#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  درود دوستان عزیز

## hbt57

در انجمن بخش خاصی برا تعمیر کنترول هست

----------

*ارتان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## habbib

> در انجمن بخش خاصی برا تعمیر کنترول هست


 درود بر شما
دوست عزیز عنوان تاپیک شما ایراد دارد  ! ! 
باید سعی نمایید بر طبق قوانین انجمن  ارسالاتتون را انجام دهید تا هم برای خودتان و هم دیگران مورد استفاده قرار گیرد 
فعلا تایم ویرایش دارید لذا الان  میتونید عنوان رو اصلاح نمایید 

در خصوص سوال شما 
گمان میکنم در خلال تاپیکها تک و توک به مشکلات  کنترل پرداخته شده باشد
توسط سرچ در بالای صفحه میتونید استفاده نمایید 
اگر لااقل مشکل رو عنوان می نمودید شاید کاری از عهده بنده برمیومد 
علی ایحال عنوان را طبق قوانین بررسی و اصلاح فرمایید 
مشکل را نیز عنوان نمایید به امید حق مرتفع خواهد گردید 

با تشکر

----------

*ali m.g*,*amirmorady*,*hbt57*,*Poomm*,*ارتان*,*امیر سجاد*,*ساخر*

----------


## hbt57

> درود بر شما
> دوست عزیز عنوان تاپیک شما ایراد دارد  ! ! 
> باید سعی نمایید بر طبق قوانین انجمن  ارسالاتتون را انجام دهید تا هم برای خودتان و هم دیگران مورد استفاده قرار گیرد 
> فعلا تایم ویرایش دارید لذا الان  میتونید عنوان رو اصلاح نمایید 
> 
> در خصوص سوال شما 
> گمان میکنم در خلال تاپیکها تک و توک به مشکلات  کنترل پرداخته شده باشد
> توسط سرچ در بالای صفحه میتونید استفاده نمایید 
> اگر لااقل مشکل رو عنوان می نمودید شاید کاری از عهده بنده برمیومد 
> ...


درود 
یه کنترول کولر دوتیکه MEGA
دارم یه دفعه دیگه رو کولر اعمال نمیکنه
کولر با یه کنترول مشابه تست کردیم مشکلی نداشت
امیدوارم دوستان بتونند کمک کنند

----------

*ارتان*

----------


## habbib

> درود 
> یه کنترول کولر دوتیکه MEGA
> دارم یه دفعه دیگه رو کولر اعمال نمیکنه
> کولر با یه کنترول مشابه تست کردیم مشکلی نداشت
> امیدوارم دوستان بتونند کمک کنند


درود




> امیدوارم دوستان بتونند کمک کنند


امیدوارم  به قوانین انجمن احترام بگذارید 
با تشکر

----------

*ارتان*,*ساخر*

----------

